

A NOSQL evening in Palo Alto - siculars
http://www.infinitegraph.com/information/a-nosql-evening-in-palo-alto.html

======
siculars
A great two hour primer on everything NOSQL moderated by Tim Anglade of
<http://nosqlsummer.org/> and hosted by InfiniteGraph and Scality. Very deep
panel representing many of the major NOSQL players at the moment. Covering
everything from history of to data architectures, operations and deployment.

